# من أشعار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (مكتوبة



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*ترنيمة أبواب الجحيم - شعر لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 1946 م*​ 



****كم قسا الظلم** عليك ****كم سعى الموت إليك*​
_*كم صدمت باضطهادات ** *_​​

​*و تعذيب و ضنك *​ 

*1.**كم جرحت كيسوع ** **بمسامير و شوك**عذبوك و بنيك ** **طردوك و نفوك*

*عجبا كيف صمدت ** **ضد كفران و شرك*​



*2.**هو صوت ظل يدوي ** **دائما في أذنيك*

*يشعل القوة فيك ** **حين قال الله عنك*
*إن أبواب الجحيم ** **سوف لا تقوى عليك *​



*3.**لست في ارض ولدت ** **قد ولدت في السماء*

*أنت من روح طهور ** **لست من طين وماء*
*أنت حق أنت قدس ** **أنت نور و ضياء**4.**من بناك هل بناك ** **غير رب الشهداء*
*من رواك هل رواك ** **غير ينبوع الدماء*
*من حماك هل حماك ** **غير اقنوم الفداء*​



*5.**إسألى عهد المعز ** **فهو بالخبرة يعلم*

*اسأليه كيف بالإيمان ** **حركت المقطم*
*جبل قد هز منك ** **و إذا شئت تحطم *​



*6.**أيها الناس رويدا ** **قلب التاريخ تفهم*

*قل لمن يدعى عظيما ** **إن رب المجد اعظم*
*كل قبطي وديع ** **إنما في الحق ضيغم *​



*7.**و هو يعطى الروح أيضا ** **قائلا في غير شك*

*إن أبواب الجحيم ** **سوف لا تقوى عليك*​


*فإطمئنى و استريحى ** **إنما المصلوب معك*








*ترنيمة ذلك الثوب - من أشعار البابا شنودة الثالث - 1946*​



*هوذا الثوب خذيه ** إن قلبى ليس فيه *​

*أنا لا أملك هذا الثوب ** بل لا أدعيه ​*
*هو من مالك أنت ** لك أن تسترجعيه *
*فانزعى الثوب إذا ** شئت و إن شئت اتركيه *
*إنما قلبى لقد ** أقسمت ألا تدخليه *
*أنا لا أملك قلبى ** و كذا لن تملكيه *
*إنه ملك لربى ** و قد استودعنيه *
*عبثاً قربك منه ** هوذا قلبى اسأليه *​


*زوجك الغائب قد ** اعهدنى مالاً و عرضاً ​*
*بل و قد ملكنى فى ** بيته طولاً و عرضاً *
*إنه عهد وثيق ** كيف أهوى فيه نقضاً *
*و إذا كنت خوَّا ** ناً أخون العهد فرضاً *
*كيف أعصى الله ربى ** و بهذا الشر ارضى *
*ناسياً عقلى و دينى ** طارحاً تقواى أرضاً *
*فابعدى عنى دعينى ** إن أخلاقك مرضى *
*أى فخر لك فى ثو ** بى و قد اخلعتنيه *
*هوذا الثوب خذيه ** إن قلبى ليس فيه *​


*آه لو تدرين ما اعلم ** عن أبرام جدى ​*
*قصة الطاعة و المذ ** بح و الابن المعد *
*طاعة غَّنى بها الع ** الم من عهد لعهد *
*طاعة أورثتها قد ** أصبحت عنوان مجدى *
*طاعة لله لا للشر ** إن الشر يردى *
*طاعة للروح لا للجسم ** إن الجسم عبدى *
*سأطيع الله حتى ** لو أطعت الله وحدى *
*كيف أعصى الله منقاداً ** لذا الشر الكريه *
*هوذا الثوب خذيه **إن قلبى ليس فيه*​



*ألعل هذه الأفكار كانت تجول بذهن يوسف، أو تت*
*واثَب على شفتيه، وقد أمسكت سيدته بثوبه... (البابا شنوده)*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أشعار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (مكتوبة*

*ترنيمة هذه الكرمة - شِعر للبابا شنودة الثالث - 1948*

*صـــــلاة:*
*هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك نبتت من شوكة كانت علي طرف جبينك*
*ورواها دمك القاني وسيل من جفونك وراعاها حبك الصافي وذاقت من حنيك*
*فنمت في جنة الإيمان تحيا في يقينك ومضت تحمل للأقباط من أثمار دينك*
*هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك*​


*غير أن الريح يا مولاي قد طاحت بغصن شردت طيره في الكرمة من ركن لركن*
*طار لا يشدو ولكن شاكياً من ذا التجني أنت يا من قلت من يمسسكموا قد مس عيني*
*فرح الأطيار في الكرمة وإمح كل حزن وإصلح الامر فهذا الغصن من أقوي غصونك*
*هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك*​


*ليس لي يا خالقي الجبار أن أفهم قصدك فغبي أنا يا قدوس والحكمة عندك *
*غير أنا قد تركنا من لنا يا رب بعدك؟ ليس إلا وعدك الماضي فهل تذكر يا رب وعدك؟*
*أنت لا تنساه مهما نسي الكرام عهدك كيف تنسي إبرام مختارك أو يعقوب عبدك؟*
*كيف تنسي الحب والإشفاق أو ماضي حنينك؟!*
*هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك*​


*نحن منقشون في كفك لا نخشي إضطراباً نحن أخطأنا ولكن سوف لا نفني عقاباً*
*هوذا الرحمة تنصب من الآب إنصباباً كلما نغلق بابا تفتح الرحمة باباً*
*أه يا مولاي يا من عرف الخل شراباً شعبك المسكين يا قدوس قد قاسي عذاباً*
*إنظر الكرمة بعد الخصب قد أمست خراباً وإشفق اليوم عليها فهي لا تحيا بدونك*
*هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك*​




 
*ترنيمة أنت لم تنصت (من ألحان باراباس)*
*من قصائد البابا شنودة الثالث - 1949*
*أنت لم تنصت الي الحيه بل ** اخطأت امي وأصغت لنداها *
*انت لم تقطف من الجنه بل ** قطفت امي حراما من جناها *
*أنت قدوس طهور بينما ** انا من شرد في الأرض وتاها *
*أنت عالٍ في سماء انما ** انا ابن الأرض اصلي من ثراها *
*انت رب واله وانا ** عبدك الإثم من يعصي الإلها*
*فلملذا انت مصلوب هنا **وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي*
*حكمه يا رب لا أدركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي*
*عجبا يا رب ماذا قد جري ** وعلام كرههم فيك علام*
*عشت يا مولاي حيناً بينهم ** تنزع البغضاء منهم والخصام*
*كنت يا قدوس قلباً مشفقاً ** فملأت الكون حبا وسلاما *
*كنت رجلاً لكسيح ويداً ** لأشل وأباً بين اليتامي*
*قد أقمت الميت والأعمي رأي **والطريح المقعد اشتد وقام *
*فلماذا قامت الدنيا علي ** شخصك الحاني وزادت في اذاها*
*ولماذا أنت مصلوب هنا ** وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي*
*حكمة يا رب لا أدركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي *
*أنا اولي منك بالصلب انا ** صاحب العار الذي لوث نفسه*
*أنا من ضيع ويحي يومه ** في ضلال مثلما ضيع أمسه*
*أنا من يسعي الي الموت وفي ** نشوه أو سكرة يحفر رمسه*
*أنا ظمآن تولي مسرعاً ** يرتجي الحيه ان تملأ كأسه*
*أيها المصلوب يا من قد رأي ** كل من في العالم الناكر قدسه*
*كلما طافت بك العين انزوت ** نفسي الخجلي يغطيها بكاها*
*فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا ** وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي*
*حكمة يا رب لا ادركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أشعار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (مكتوبة*

*ترنيمة سائح (أنا في البيداء وحدي) - (شعر للبابا شنودة الثالث - 1954م ) *​ 

*أنا في البيداء وحدي ** ليس لي شأن بغيري *​ 

*لي جحرُ في شقوق التل ** قد أخفيت جحري *​ 

*وسأمضي منه يوماً ** ساكنا ما لست أدري *​ 

*سائحاً أجتاز في الصحراء ** من قفر لقفر *​ 

*ليس لي دير فكل البيد ** والآكام ديري *​ 

*لا ولا سور فلن يرتاح ** للأسوار فكري *​ 

*أنا طير هائم في الجو ** **لم أشغف بوكر *​ 

*أنا في الدنيا طليق ** في إقامتي وسيري*​ 

*أنا حر حين أغفو ** حين أمشي حين أجري *​ 

*وغريب انا أمر الناس ** شيء غير أمري *


 

*ترنيمة قلبي الخفاق (همسة حب) - من قصائد البابا شنوده الثالث - 1961*
*1.**قلبي الخفاق** أضحى مضجعك ** في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك*
*قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** **و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك*
*ليس لي فكر ولا رأى ولا ** **شهوة أخرى سوى أن اتبعك*
*و أبي يعقوبُ أدري سره ** **قد عرفت الآن كيف صارعك*
*يا أليف القلب ما أحلاك بل ** **أنت عال مرهب ما أروعك*
*يا قويا ممسكا بالسوط في كفه ** **و الحب يدمى مدمعك*
*لم يسعك الكونُ ما أضيقه ** **كيف للقلب إذا أن يسعك*
*قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** **و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك *
*2.**قد تركت الكلَ ربى ما عداك ** **ليس لي في غربة العمر سواك *
*و منعت الفكرَ عن تجواله ** **حيثما أنت فأفكاري هناك*
*قد نسيت الأهلَ والأصحاب بل ** **قد نسيت النفس أيضا في هواك*
*قد نسيت الكلَ في حبك يا ** **متعة القلب فلا تنسى فتاك*
*ما بعيد أنت عن روحي التي ** **في سكون الصمت تستوحى نداك*
*في سماء أنت حقا إنما ** **كل قلب عاش في الحب سماك*
*هي ذي العين وقد أغمضتها ** **عن رؤى الأشياء علّي أن أراك*
*و كذاك الأذن لقد أخليتها ** **من حديث الناس حتى أسمعك*
*قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجعك ** **في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أشعار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (مكتوبة*

*ترنيمة تائهٌ في غربة (من قصائد البابا شنودة الثالث - المغارة - 1961)*

*1. يا صديقي لست أدري ما أنا ** أو تدري أنت ما أنت هنا*

*أنت مثلي تائه في غربة** و جميع الناس أيضاً مثلنا*
*نحن ضيفان نقضيَ فترة ** ثم نمضي حين يأتي يومنا*
*عاش آباؤنا قبلاً حقبة ** ثم ولى بعدها آباؤنا*
*قد دخلت الكون عرياناً ** فلا قنية أملك فيه أو غنى*
*و سأمضي عارياً عن كل ما ** جمع العقل بجهل واقتنى*
*عجباً هل بعد هذا نشتهي ** مسكناً في الأرض أو مستوطنا*
*غرنا الوهم ومن أحلامه ** قد سكرنا وأضعنا أمسنا*
*ليتنا نصحو ويصفو قلبنا ** قبلما نمضي وتبقى ليتنا *

*2. لست أدري كيف نمضي أو متى ** كل ما أدريه إنا سوف نمضي*

*في طريق الموت نجري كلنا ** في سباق بعضنا في إثر بعض*
*كبخار مضمحل عمرنا ** مثل برق سوف يمضي مثل ومض*
*يا صديقي كن كما شئت إذاً ** و اجر في الآفاق من طول لعرض*
*إرض آمالك في الألقاب أو ** إرضها في المال أو في المجد ارض*
*و اغمض العين وحلق حالما ** ضيع الأيام في الأحلام واقض*
*آخر الأمر ستهوى مجهداً ** راقداً في بعض أشبارٍ بأرض*
*يهدأ القلبُ وتبقى صامتاً ** لم يعد في القلب من خفق ونبض*
*ما ضجيج الأمس في القلب إذاً ** أين بركانه من حب وبغض*

*3. قل لمن يبني بيوتاً ههنا ** أيها الضيف لماذا أنت تبني*

*قل لمن يزرع أشواكاً كفى ** هو نفس الشوك أيضاً سوف تجني*
*قل لمن غنى على الأهواء هل ** في مجيء الموت أيضاً ستغني*
*قل لمن يرفع رأساً شامخاً ** في إعتزاز في إفتخار في تجني*
*خفض الرأس وسر في خشيةٍ ** مثلما ترفع رأساً سوف تحني*
*قل لمن يعلو ويجري سابقاً ** يا صديقي قف قليلاً وانتظرني*
*نحن صنوان يسيران معاً ** أنا في حضنك مل أيضاً لحضني*
*قل لمن يعتز بالألقاب إن ** صاح في فخره من أعظم مني*
*نحن في الأصل تراب تافه ** هل سينسى أصله من قال أني*​ 





*ترنيمة كيف أنسى؟! - (من قصائد البابا شنودة الثالث - 1962)*
*1. *سوف أنسى الأمس* واليوم ** و قد أنسى غدا*
*و سأنسى فترة في العمر ** **قد ضاعت سدى*
*غير أني سوف لا أنسى ** **سؤالا واحدا*
*حين قال القلب يوما ** **في ارتباك: كيف أنسى*
*2. **كيف أنسى فترة ** **الطيش وآثام الصبا*
*حين كان القلب رخوا ** **كلما قام كبا*
*أسكرته خمرة الإثم ** **فنادى طالبا*
*كلما يشرب كأسا ** **يملأ الشيطان كأسا*
*3. **كم دعاني الرب يوما ** **فأشحت الوجه عنه*
*و أراني قلبه الحاني ** **أنا الهارب منه*
*قال كن صدراً** لقلبي ** **غير أني لم أكنه*
*كان قلبي في صدود ** **مثل صخر كان أقسى *
*4. **قال هل تحضر يا ** **صاحب عرسي فاعتذرت*
*فأعاد القول في رفق ** **و عطف فضجرت*
*فتولى بعد أن قال ** **انتظرني ما انتظرت*
*لم تكن في القلب أشواق ** **لكي أحضر عرسا *
*5. **كجحيم ذلك الماضي ** **كشيطان مريع*
*قائم ضدي في صحوى ** **و أيضا في هجوعي*
*كم مضى الليل وقد ** **بللت فرشي بدموعي*
*ايه يا ظلمة نفسي ** **هل ترى أبصر شمسا *
*6. **قرأ الكاهن حلا ** **فوق رأسي فاسترحت*
*قال لي هيا اصطلح ** **بالرب هيا فاصطلحت*
*قلت أنسى الأمس لكن ** **صرخ العقل فصحت*
*حسن يا قلب أن أنسى ** **و لكن كيف أنسى *
*7. **كيف أنسى فترة ** **الطيش وآثام الصبا*
*كيف أنسى الرب مصلوب ** **و قلبي صالبا*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أشعار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (مكتوبة*

*ترنيمة إغلق الباب وحاجج - قصيدة للبابا شنودة الثالث *

*اغلق الباب وحاجج ** **في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** **و صراعا و دموعا*
*1.**أيها الحائر يا من ** **تهت في فكر عميق**
تسأل الناس وتشكو ** **صارخا أين الطريق**
هل وجدت الحل يا ** **مسكين والقلب الشفيق**
هل أزال الناس ما  ** **عندك من هم وضيق؟!**
يا صديقي: سوف لا يجديك ** **في الدنيا صديق**
ليس عند الناس رأى ****ثابت شاف يليق** 
فحلول لفريق ** **ضد أخرى لفريق**
إنما عندي علاج ** **قد خبرناه جميعا**اغلق الباب وحاجج ** **في دجى الليل يسوعا**و املأ الليل صلاة ** **و صراعا ودموعا *
*2.**أيها المصلح يا من ** **تملأ الدنيا لهيبا**
ثائرا للحق والإصلاح ** **محتدا غضوبا**
كم لقيت العنت والتجريح ** **و القول المعيبا**
تحمل اليوم صليبا ** **و غدا أيضا صليبا**
يا صديقي : إن مضى الوقت ** **نزاعا وحروبا**
و استمر الحال مثل الأمس ** **صعبا وعصيبا**
فأدخل المخدع واركع ** **و اسكب النفس سكيبا**
قل له اشتدت وضاقت ** **فأفتح الباب الرحيبا**
قل له يا رب إني ** **عاجز لن استطيعا**واعرض الأمر وحاجج ** **في دجى الليل يسوعا**
و املأ الليل صلاة ** **و صراعا ودموعا*




​
*قصيـــدة ( للكون لإله ) للبابا شنودة الثالث *
*إن للكون إلهاً ** ليس معبوداً سواه *
*هو اصل للوجود ** وهو اصل الحياة* 
*ينحنى الكل خضوعا ** فله نحنى الحياة *
*فى ركوع فى سجود ** فى إبتهال فى صلاة *
*يجد الوجدان فى حبه ** أسمى مشتهاه *
*كل ما أبغيه أن أقضى ** عمرى فى رضاة *
*هو فى الأذهان دوماً ** وهو عالــ فى سماه *
*ويحار العقل فيه ** ليس يدرى ما مداه *
*إنه الخالق والحافظ ** بل حامى الحماة *
*هو رب للبرايا ** وهو راع الرعاة * 
​​


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أشعار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (مكتوبة*

جميل فعلا 
اقوال بابا شنودة
والترانيم الي بيكتب كلماتها
شكراا لتعبك ياميرنا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أشعار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث (مكتوبة*



†السريانيه† قال:


> جميل فعلا ​
> اقوال بابا شنودة
> والترانيم الي بيكتب كلماتها
> شكراا لتعبك ياميرنا
> ...


*ميرسى يا سريانية لمرورك وتوقيعك جميل اوى:smil12:*​


----------



## sara_soso (28 فبراير 2009)

rقصائد جامدة


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

مجهود رااااااااائع يا ميرنا 

ميررررسى على الاشعار 

​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

